# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > [Signature] Need Twitch.Tv Avatar / Banner - Compensation (WoW Related)

## JayPaul

So I need a Avatar, Banner (about the size of a forum signature) & Background image for my Twitch channel.

It just needs to have "Inkwell" in it, the design is completely up to you.
I play games ranging from League of Legends to Guild Wars & everything in between.

I have no pre renders or color specific requirements.
It just needs to be clean, sharp & original.

I need this done asap!

Compensation: Original Owned World of Warcraft Account (with ID & email control)
Your choice from 81 Warlock, 80 Mage/80 Warrior (with race change pending) or 80 Rogue/Hunter

These are my off accounts I have not played in forever, you will own these for life.
I can show ID via Skype to prove they are original owned by myself as well as toss you my cell number if you ever need something.

If you have no idea how big the twitch avatar, banner & background are just head over to twitch tv and check out almost any channel.

If you need to get in contact with me: JayPaul2009 (Skype) 612 913 2504 (Cell) 

However, you can just get something done & throw it up and Ill go with the first SOLID looking design.
If someone beats you to the punch & gets one done before you but you feel as if you have a HELL of a design, give me it.

As you see I have 3 accounts that I can levy for trade & willing to do so for another layout to alternate between.

Thanks for your time guys.

----------


## Mit0

I#ll try sth..but i've no need for those acc's  :Wink: 

Edit: First Result for the BG..if u like it..i'll make a similar Banner etc.

----------


## JayPaul

Yes I like it  :Smile:  Sorry for the delay was at a family function.
Are you sure you don't want any compensation?

----------


## Mit0

no Problem  :Wink:  so u like it  :Smile:  do u know, if the channels on twitch always have the same dimensions, or do they change from time to time (depending on the content).

Edit: Hmn..it changes..will change some stuff then....

Edit II: now u should be save for an sitelength of up to 2k pxs :P

----------


## JayPaul

:Smile:  kk 



/tenchart

----------


## Mit0

hmn..twitch doesn't want pics with hight more than 1.9k..ok..then it's only 1.9k px's  :Wink:  

Heading over to Banner etc. now

Edit: Offline Banner finished



Edit II: idk..if Inkwell Gaming is ok..just tell me :P

Edit III: changed it a lil' bit..i didn't like the orange stars...

----------


## JayPaul

Yeah thats totally cool. (gaming)

----------


## JayPaul

how do i go about getting the background o.0
i cant grab it from the first pic

----------


## JayPaul

still looking for an alternative to swap between still have compensation!!

----------


## HollowHD

I'll upload soon  :Smile:  doing something atm ....


EDIT: DONE !

----------


## JayPaul

kk ty

/tenchrters

----------


## Reflection

Well done, happy that people are actively helping out fellow members. Great work  :Smile:

----------


## Mit0

lol..should i go on..or is it already decided?

Edit: Here is it..finally

Profile Picture:



Header grafics:



Video offline msg:



Background:



Result:



the cut in there happend while sticking the pics together..so it should work fine, if u take the pics and put them in ur twitch

----------


## HollowHD

Done. He let me choose one of acc as reward  :Wink:  man of a word , totally ! And Jay if you need in future any changes of design on twitch, let me now, anytime . Cya around ...

----------


## JayPaul

MIT0 ill use that as well need a YouTube design wondering if that will convert and be the correct size for my YouTube channel

----------


## Mit0

> MIT0 ill use that as well need a YouTube design wondering if that will convert and be the correct size for my YouTube channel


hmn..don't know..just try and tell me if not..i'll update it then..u

but if u link thema to each other..it might be better taking HollowHD's design for utube as well...

----------


## JayPaul

Figured it out appreciate all your guys work  :Smile:

----------

